# Asking about Manaka Hamono knives performance



## Leon.B

I'm considering buying a Manaka Hamono aogami #2 couse I find how's it's made and the maker's history fascinating. I also consider the knife itself quite gorgeous. Said that I've never had it in my hand and I'd like some opinions on the overall construction and performances from someone that used it. Even if it's not the same knife I'd like to know what you think about Manaka's work (everything helps). Thx!


----------



## BillHanna

@Forty Ounce


----------



## tchan001

@RockyBasel


----------



## Leon.B

Sorry if I ask but I'm quite new not only to this forum but strangely enough to forum in general.. Do you mean I should contact the 2 people you're pointing out to ask about Masaka's? it might sound a stupid question.


----------



## tchan001

It means we are directing this question to those people and they will be notified to take note of your thread. It also means that they probably are owners or previous owners of the knife and would be able to give you their valuable insights.


----------



## Leon.B

Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Forty Ounce

I have 2 knives from Kisuke-san and they are both great. Neither had low spots and were easy for me to polish. They cut nicely, feel good on the stones, and have good fnf. Straight, no warps or bends, handles installed correctly. Kisuke-san has quickly become one of my favorite makers.


----------



## Leon.B

Thanks so much for the feedback! I've been reading around but first hand information from someone that used the knife are always better. 
Can I ask you about the reactivity of the blade? I'm a fan of Aogami#2 and I assume you have different reactions from different knives but I was curious to know if you had any issues.


----------



## Forty Ounce

Mine are blue 1, so they may be a bit more reactive, but I haven't had any issues with that. I typically have a dry towel on the board to wipe knives dry before leaving them.


----------



## Leon.B

I do the same. I suppose I'm not gonna have to worry about it than. One last thing if I may. I have this idea the knife itself is in between a workhorse and a laser but I definitely could be wrong.. can you give me your opinion?


----------



## Forty Ounce

Personally, I'm not a huge fan of those terms, they tend to be thrown around with carefree abandon.
I'd say they are on the thinner side, ~2mm spine, but are reasonably stiff and have very nice hamaguri bevels.


----------



## Forty Ounce

Quick video of my Kisuke gyuto..



This is it new.


----------



## Leon.B

I'm not particularly fond of those terms either. I was trying to convey what I meant in lame terms. 
Thank you again for your help mate! Very useful insight. I have some thinking to do but from what you told me I might pull the trigger.


----------



## Forty Ounce

Leon.B said:


> I'm not particularly fond of those terms either. I was trying to convey what I meant in lame terms.
> Thank you again for your help mate! Very useful insight. I have some thinking to do but from what you told me I might pull the trigger.


Sounds like you're off to a great start! I can't imagine you'll be disappointed


----------



## Forty Ounce

Oops, I see now that you are new to the forum, not necessarily to knives, lol. My bad!


----------



## Leon.B

No worries mate I didn't take offense at all!
Compare to a loooot (I'd say most) of people here I'm an amateur.. I worked in the hospitality business on and of for 8 years, part of it in kitchens. I also own Japanese knives already. Said that I joined the forum to extrapolate information, learn from others experience and give my opinion (even if marginal). like I said, you've been more than helpful.


----------



## madmotts

Forty Ounce said:


> Quick video of my Kisuke gyuto..
> 
> 
> 
> This is it new.




Whoa. The video really shows how pretty it is. That lamination line is dope.


----------



## Jeezuinn

Forty Ounce said:


> I have 2 knives from Kisuke-san and they are both great. Neither had low spots and were easy for me to polish. They cut nicely, feel good on the stones, and have good fnf. Straight, no warps or bends, handles installed correctly. Kisuke-san has quickly become one of my favorite makers.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RockyBasel

I have the blue 2 but sold it. I loved the knife at first, and maybe I was premature in selling it. It’s finish is gorgeous, etc

but the reason I did was maybe bit odd on my part

In a flight of fancy, I started making a dish that required cutting of several large hard onions I got from Hiebers (German amazing produce store).

while cutting several mega-size “vegetable onions”, I thought hey, why not cut each onion with a different knife?

So I pulled out a Denka, Yanick, and a couple of others - Takada no Hamono, Toyama. Total of maybe 4-5 different knives, and Kisuke was one of them

the onions were wedge prone onions

while the Manaka performed fairly well on the vertical cuts, the horizontal slices into the onion, well, it would just get stuck. Yanick was incredible on both vertical and lateral,
As was Denka.

maybe the competition to Kisuke was unfair, and also, my knife whisperer on this forum had also mentioned that Kisuke blue 1 may be more preferable

So I sold it, thinking I will get the blue 1 next time

I got the blue 2 because the Cleancut price for blue 2 was miuch lower - 280 Euro vs. typically 350 Euro for the blue 1

so I think you will be fine getting this knife.

lastly, a retailer put some doubts in my head. They said they had Kisuke San do a demonstration of the knife in their shop, but some thing was wrong with the knife, and they elected not to carry it

those are the facts with my reasoning to sell it

But I was enamored completely of the knife - but then the above happened


----------



## RockyBasel

Finally, I like more heel height. “Give me some more cowbell” haha (reference tonSNL skit featuring Christopher Walken)


----------



## Leon.B

RockyBasel said:


> maybe the competition to Kisuke was unfair, and also, my knife whisperer on this forum had also mentioned that Kisuke blue 1 may be more preferable



I'd probably call the competition a bit unfair indeed..  
I still appreciate the feedback greatly especially because I was after the aogami#2 Cleancut version.. I'll buy a Munetoshi from them and I wanted to get a second knife before Brexit hits. I was also thinking about a Nigara SG2 (I don't own any powder steel knives).


----------



## RockyBasel

I was too impulsive in selling the manaka

I will probably get another one, and I think each year, (like Marzaki) he will get better. I will wait a year i think

munetoshi - never heard a bad word about them - all have said they are excellent performers.

I have my eye on their honyaki - but have been buying too many Swedish knives of late, to pull the trigger


----------



## Leon.B

There are worst addiction that buying excellently crafted knives but I'm trying to limit myself. 


RockyBasel said:


> I will probably get another one, and I think each year, (like Marzaki) he will get better. I will wait a year i think


I might do it as well but I'm not sure yet. I believe I'll be extremely happy with Munetoshi's performance but I need a "sexier" knife on top of it (no pun intended) to close this damn year with a positive note..


----------



## Pertti

I too am very interested in Kisuke knives. Wonder if anyone owns or has owned both the b2 and b1 and could comment if there is some difference in cutting performance? - Who is the knife whisperer . 

Meesterslijpers is also selling a white2 gyuto and a santoku, how about those? I'd like to buy both the w2 santoku and a 240 B2 gyuto if I'm being honest. 

Is the Kisuke B1 available anywhere in EU stores? I haven't spotted it.


----------



## RockyBasel

The B1 is available in Switzerland- Japanische Kochsmesser


----------



## Pertti

RockyBasel said:


> The B1 is available in Switzerland- Japanische Kochsmesser



Thanks, I noticed too but its not an EU store :/. So I'd face about 35% extra for importing.


----------



## Gregmega

Leon.B said:


> I'd probably call the competition a bit unfair indeed..
> I still appreciate the feedback greatly especially because I was after the aogami#2 Cleancut version.. I'll buy a Munetoshi from them and I wanted to get a second knife before Brexit hits. I was also thinking about a Nigara SG2 (I don't own any powder steel knives).


I have that Nigara sg2, it’s a dope knife. Really nice edge retention tho I haven’t sharpened it yet so no idea on the stones. If you do get it, get the polished version, I got the unpolished and it’s a bit sticky going through things. It’s calmed down a bit but it doesn’t have the same smooth action that I enjoyed with my old Tanaka ironwood. Thinking the polished version may do the trick.

TBH- I bought it for the kitchen so we’d have a decent stainless option cause the wife was driving me mad. Kinda foots the bill in style for all our needs.


----------



## Leon.B

At the end I decided to go with a Yoshikane skd on top of the Munetoshi (not from the same vendor). They are both great in different ways. Nigara is still on my radar couse at some point I want to try an SG2 and you're not the only person that got me good feedbacks about it. 
I can say aesthetically I prefer the one with the kurouchi finish but I haven't had it in my hand. Sometimes everything changes when you holding a knife. When we are allow to travel freely again I'm planning to visit a shop and buy a knife after I checked myself. I like an old style, face to face purchase.


----------



## Gregmega

Talking about this one, right?


----------



## Leon.B

I wasn't but this knife looks indeed sensational! I was talking about the hammered finish one.


----------



## jenosmaverick

Hi! Sorry for hijacking the thread, I'm just a newbie aswell. Got duped by the knife I bought last year. My fault for not double checking the knife. Thought it was a Japanese knife made in Japanese steel but nope just marketed as a Gyuto and I fell for it. Anyway while browsing diff kind of Bunkas I found Manaka-san makes ATS-34 Bunkas. Anyone owned them? And how are they compared to other Bunkas like the Shibata(SG2) and Raijin(cobalt)? Many thanks!


----------



## zizirex

jenosmaverick said:


> Hi! Sorry for hijacking the thread, I'm just a newbie aswell. Got duped by the knife I bought last year. My fault for not double checking the knife. Thought it was a Japanese knife made in Japanese steel but nope just marketed as a Gyuto and I fell for it. Anyway while browsing diff kind of Bunkas I found Manaka-san makes ATS-34 Bunkas. Anyone owned them? And how are they compared to other Bunkas like the Shibata(SG2) and Raijin(cobalt)? Many thanks!


I saw ATS Manaka, it's like looking at TF grind. that Wabi-sabi finish. high and low spot on the blade road that I don't recommend but this from the early 2020 batch. maybe he's getting better.


----------



## K.Bouldin

Hey everyone, 
Just wanna chime in on this topic. I’m up to 4 knives, a kiridashi, & okubo shears by Manaka San (Kisuke). First one I purchased was a B2 Bunka about 2 years ago, At first it was pretty reactive, but after the first few uses it settled down. After a few months of use I decided to thin it out a smidge. No issues with high/ low spots on the primary bevel, was surprised how easy it was because last few reputable knives were quite wonky. After the thinning was when it woke up!!! Decided to pick up a 150 petty in ATS-34 next. Probably my favorite knife ever! Let a buddy who I knew had terrible knife technique borrow it for a week to abuse at work... Fully expected it to be full of micro chips or worse when he returned it. After I got it back there was one tiny micro chip right in the belly that I could barely get to catch on my fingernail... After that I ordered the custom 270 ATS-34 sujihiki western handle from him. Then picked up a 210 w2 gyuto just because...
I feel like most of the appeal that’s present in his knives is the fact he does everything himself. The f/f is on the same level as all the top brands. I agree with the wabi sabi/TF feelings too. That’s a win/win for some & a total dealbreaker for others. 
I’ve run the gauntlet with the petty, bunka, & gyuto. I yet to have any issues while using or sharpening. They’ll hold an edge that’ll last longer than most comparable blades that I’ve spent time with.
Have a wonderful day & I hope I didn’t take up too much of your time.


----------



## Pertti

A lot of the interest indeed comes from him making the knives himself (or so Ive always read too). But the knives also look stunningly good live to me, the bevels and tsuchime are awesome.


----------



## jenosmaverick

zizirex said:


> I saw ATS Manaka, it's like looking at TF grind. that Wabi-sabi finish. high and low spot on the blade road that I don't recommend but this from the early 2020 batch. maybe he's getting better.



Uhm what's the wabi-sabi finish? Sorry just a newb.


----------



## why-am-i-bleeding

zizirex said:


> I saw ATS Manaka, it's like looking at TF grind. that Wabi-sabi finish. high and low spot on the blade road that I don't recommend but this from the early 2020 batch. maybe he's getting better.


Shame, they're so beautiful


----------



## big_adventure

jenosmaverick said:


> Uhm what's the wabi-sabi finish? Sorry just a newb.



Wabi-sabi is a Japanese term basically referring to the... inconsistencies... that can be present in artisan craftsmanship. Wabi-sabi might just be poor fit and finish, it might be charming, it might be a lot of stuff. If you ask a Japanese person to define it, they'd probably look at you funny and say "you know it if you see it" or just that it doesn't really translate.

TF is especially known for the inconsistencies present in his blades. We had a whole long thread (some of which is extremely funny, if you have time to kill, you can find it here.) Whether these things are charming, acceptable or the worst horror show ever visited upon the knife-wielding populace is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## K.Bouldin

After reading thru most of the link posted above, I feel like I wanna redact my TF statement! I didn’t realize how much I was stoking the forum fire by making it. I’ve heard stories of questionable QC & such from those knives, some are almost legend status. What I was trying to imply is that you can tell it’s a hand forged knife & the blacksmith puts a little piece of his soul in each blade.


----------



## jenosmaverick

big_adventure said:


> Wabi-sabi is a Japanese term basically referring to the... inconsistencies... that can be present in artisan craftsmanship. Wabi-sabi might just be poor fit and finish, it might be charming, it might be a lot of stuff. If you ask a Japanese person to define it, they'd probably look at you funny and say "you know it if you see it" or just that it doesn't really translate.
> 
> TF is especially known for the inconsistencies present in his blades. We had a whole long thread (some of which is extremely funny, if you have time to kill, you can find it here.) Whether these things are charming, acceptable or the worst horror show ever visited upon the knife-wielding populace is in the eye of the beholder.



Ayt thanks! imma read it now. Pretty long thread.


----------



## josemartinlopez

I have both blue #1 and ATS-34, two of my favorite middleweight knives though the ATS-34 feels heavier and more substantial (but mine is Western handle). My blue #1 gyuto in particular is one of my favorite non-stainless knives and compares favorably to various middleweights from Yoshikazu Tanaka to Carter to Toyama/Watanabe.


----------



## K.Bouldin

Update:
Another Manaka (Kisuke) added to the collection. This time it’s one of the Aogami2 (B2) clad in stainless. Forged thinner then previously & height measures 50mm. Weighs a little more due to the cladding & the kurochi finish seems like it is very wear resistant.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## RockyBasel

I don’t know, I feel that the Tanaka blue 1 star maybe rising, while Manaka (not Tanaka) star my be waning. If stars actually wane - I think the moon does, but whatever, you get my drift


----------



## K.Bouldin

Picking up what you’re putting down.

I’ve really been enjoying it lately, I picked up a few knives in between my initial Manaka grab. 

Come & gone:
Yu kurosaki AS & R2 gyutos & pettys
Takeda AS suji
Mazaki B1 gyuto

Keepers:
Moritaka B2 suji
Jiro 210 gyuto (forever)
Saji VG10 rainbow petty
TF Denka gyuto

Tanaka is on the list of things to get my mitts on..


----------



## RockyBasel

K.Bouldin said:


> Picking up what you’re putting down.
> 
> I’ve really been enjoying it lately, I picked up a few knives in between my initial Manaka grab.
> 
> Come & gone:
> Yu kurosaki AS & R2 gyutos & pettys
> Takeda AS suji
> Mazaki B1 gyuto
> 
> Keepers:
> Moritaka B2 suji
> Jiro 210 gyuto (forever)
> Saji VG10 rainbow petty
> TF Denka gyuto
> 
> Tanaka is on the list of things to get my mitts on..



The only surprise here is the Mazaki B1 Gyuto - that is a rare bird to find, and rarer still to release. There are fan clubs devoted to him

I bought a Mazaki blue2 Damascus yesterday, brand new, and then called Craig and cancelled the order. Just did not sit right with me, and the weight was 204gm, more like a Y tanaka weight, not a Sanjo Mazaki weight - which typically comes in 240- 250 gm. His knives change too much for me now, initially I was a devotee.

Many of the knives made by hand do vary a bit, perhaps I got a sub-optimal one in my Manaka


----------

